

25 alleged Anonymous members busted by Interpol - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/25-alleged-anonymous-members-busted-interpol

======
Helianthus
Is it USA-centric of me to suspect that most of Anonymous is located in
America, and therefore limited effect is demonstrated by arrests
internationally?

Honest question.

~~~
mark_integerdsv
Yes. I think it is USA-centric of you but the question is still interesting,
mainly due to the semantic ambiguity that exists in the phrase: "...most of
Anonymous."

What I mean is: are we speaking about most vocal; most materially active in
terms of actual exploits or do we mean most of the cannon-fodder? (...of which
there is plenty due to the brilliance of the decentralized model of
organization.)

...I think you'll find that most of the meaningful work is coming out of
Europe while most of the interference is being run by lesser skilled, less
committed pockets of individuals all over the world.

I really have no idea though - consider these words as nothing more than an
outsiders impression that happens to run counter to yours.

